

Early 8-bit Sounds from _why's Bloopsaphone - atduskgreg
http://www.urbanhonking.com/ideasfordozens/2009/05/early_8bit_sounds_from__whys_b.html

======
cubedice
It's missing some chutzpah, but I really like the idea. I have played around
with nano loop [ <http://www.nanoloop.de/> ] and tweakbench has some awesome
freeware vstis [ <http://www.tweakbench.com/> ]. Most of these attempts,
however, have either a horrid UI or lack a robust feature set. While I have
not done too much coding in the vst/signals area (some dsp in MATLAB I
suppose) I would totally be down for coding a really solid 8-bit sound
emulator. If anyone wants, feel free to ping me and discuss it -- davenport
dot mike at gmail

------
nor-and-or-not
Tried to add my note to the post, but it seems to be moderated. So here's my
comment:

Well, here's another - due to lack of time unfinished - Bloopsaphone tune of
mine. It's called "warp-o-mat", which grew out of a test of my FX commands
implementation:

<http://gist.github.com/110939> <http://freQvibez.net/music/warp-o-mat.mp3>

Oh, and here's a mp3 of Cheeky Drat, without distortion:
<http://freQvibez.net/music/cheeky_drat.mp3>

~~~
atduskgreg
Oh and freQvibez, it would be totally awesome if you wrote up a post
explaining in more detail the options for sound creation and configuration. At
this point, I've pretty much been mainly copying existing sounds and tweaking
them. As far as I can tell there's no comprehensive spot with all of the
options listed out.

------
SwellJoe
Funny, this linked off to "Kind of Bloop", which is a project I'd never heard
of...two of the songs the guy putting Kind of Bloop together wants 8 bit
covers of, I made covers of when I was maybe 17, or so, on my Amiga using
ProTracker. I wonder if I still have those files. These days I've got a C64
for chiptune making at home and a GameBoy for chiptune making on the train.

------
pie
I am very happy whenever I see hackers taking interest in audio software.
There has been some fascinating progress in technology/processing ability in
the last 5 years or so, but it's always fun to get back to the basics (as
Bloopasphone does).

One sound creation tool that might be of interest to hacker/music types is
Reaktor: (<http://www.native-instruments.com/index.php?id=reaktor5_us>). It's
something like a visual programming language with an underlying scripting
language, and bundled with a dizzying number of modules and programs.

In Reaktor, casual users get ordinary interfaces to bundled preset virtual
instruments but as you might imagine, you can dive very, very far down the
rabbit hole.

~~~
wheels
Reaktor now actually is almost 10 years old; used to be called Generator. (I
worked at Native Instruments before founding Directed Edge.)

Similar to Reaktor is also Max/MSP and its uglier, but open source, cousins
jMax and Pd.

For things a little closer to code there are CSound and SuperCollider and the
less-mature-but-more-elegant ChucK.

------
tophat02
What's going on with Hackety Hack anyway? The website still says March 7th,
which has, obviously, come and gone.

He's obviously free to release it whenever he feels like it (or never), I'm
just curious.

~~~
atduskgreg
Hackety Hack was demoed at Art and Code as promised. Supposedly, _why's just
cleaning up bugs and what not to get it presentable before throwing it out
there. I had a friend who helped out with the Art and Code demo and he said
it's functionality was really impressive but it was still a bit buggy. I think
_why really wants to make a splash with the launch and so is being somewhat
conservative with the release.

